# Darn Bumblefoot



## Barredrockmom (Jun 27, 2014)

I have one to three hens that get it every year during the summer. I can't tell if it is from the rocks around the deck, a weed that dried like a little hard ball with spines or just the hard clay and sand soil. I have to betadyne wash, add a Q-Tip of lavender essential oil to the black spot, add a cotton ball with Neosporin and bandage with Vet Wrap. It takes about a week to heal completely but this year it is taking longer. I wish I lived in a cooler climate or in the south where it is wetter. This dry heat is hell on the birds. The only way I could avoid it is no longer free range them and that is out of the question. My spare bathroom looks like a surgery room with all the stuff out. I gave up putting everything away. Does anyone else have bird feet that get burned or reoccurring Bumblefoot?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You know what? I wonder if you're on to something with the burned feet thought. I wonder if their feet are getting hot enough that it's allowing the skin to become more fragile.


----------



## Barredrockmom (Jun 27, 2014)

Yes I think too as I check daily and they look pink on hot days like redness from irritation. I have a couple of shallow bird fountains I keep full of cool water for them to stand in and a line forms on hot days. This sand and clay dried like a brick and it gets real hot.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Not knowing exactly what your setup is but is it possible to put down a layer of straw to isolate them from the dirt?


----------



## Barredrockmom (Jun 27, 2014)

The only option is not free ranging them and they are so used to being out during the day, if I lock them up, fights break out in the run. It's real cool now. We even had some rain this am. It is when the days get over 100 that they mostly stay in the herb beds or under the tree where it is cool. But sometimes they go over the pebble walk way and those rocks are hot. I have dumped shavings on the walk way to keep them from burning their feet. Every one is healed right now so keeping my fingers crossed. They go out into the back part of the yard where there is no landscaping or grass and that is real hot. It would take one half acre of fencing to keep them out and it is costly for us right now.

I have the problem in July through September...the dry months.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

I remember a long time ago in Austin,TX my sister in law got so mad at my brother, that she took off walking without shoes and got 2nd degree burns on her feet.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nm, Barred has been dealing with this issue for so long, it's got to be something a little off what we normally think causes it. We've had her looking for ragged spots,thorns, rough wood, you name it we've suggested it. With your sis's experience it's looking more like it could be a possibility.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

It could be the rocks.Here in Mi where it's not that hot,things that are in the direct sun get very hot.In the picture the thermometer was sitting in the direct sun while i was burning up working in the garden! Actual temp was 81.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

MI? I grew up in Macomb County. Small world. 

Heaven only knows how hot it gets for her out there in the now desert of CA. I know it has gotten beyond hot when all of my birds leave their outdoor run and head in to their pen. That's the time to start watching temps for turning on the misters.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

50 miles north of Macomb here.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Used to be there wasn't much up that way, has it grown a lot? I was in Macomb in the mid 90's hard to believe how much that had been there forever was gone and stuff that didn't exist did. They had even finished 696 so I didn't have to go through Detroit to head South again. Too bad I didn't know that coming in.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Not much up here other than corn and soybeans.


----------

